# Found Raft in the Gunny Gorge



## bmagtutu (May 29, 2009)

I believe the BLM rangers pulled a raft out of Paddle Keeper rapid. We pulled it out. Please PM if its yours.


----------



## deadbeatchase (Sep 13, 2010)

The folks who lost the raft left numbers/info with the bar tender at the pleasure park... hope that helps...


----------

